# first time



## lnchase2000 (Jun 10, 2002)

Looking at buying a 28ft class c motor home. ( gulfstream )conquest sport.
HAS A 454 ENGINE. Being a one year old motor home is 33,470 kl' a lot for the price of 65'000$ Canadian

Lloyd Chase


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 11, 2002)

first time

Hi Lloyd,
Welcome to the forum!  I don't have a motorhome and can not answer your question but I am having problems understanding the question.
"Being a one year old motor home is 33,470 kl' a lot for the price of 65'000$ Canadian"
Perhaps if you can clarify what you mean, you will get more response from those that can help.
Good luck in your search for a motorhome.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2002)

first time

Lloyd, I also did not understand your question but, you got to remember i'am from the deep south and even have problems understanding my own  I assumed that the 33kl is what we calls miles down here and their asking 65,000 dollars (Canada dollars) Don't know how that converts to US dollars but, 65,000 I think would be kind of high here.  Go to the home page on this forum and click on the NADA guide and you might find a value for the M/H.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - C Nash on Jun 11 2002  11:06:28 PM


----------



## BarneyS (Jun 12, 2002)

first time

Lloyd.
Here is the URL that will take you directly to the site that Chelse mentioned.  
http://www.nadaguides.com/Values/Va...H&GCode=RV&wSec=5&wPg=1105&Com=0104&Year=2001
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## Will Daniels (Jun 12, 2002)

first time

I think what Lloyd means is that it has 33000 kilometers which is about 20000 miles in the US.65000 in Canadian money is about 43300 US last I knew. If my guess is correct it sounds like a lot of money for this rig.


----------



## fjohn56 (Aug 28, 2002)

first time

It sounds to me like whoever is trying to sell you this rig is asking too much for it. See if you can gert the owner to knock off about $20k from the price and ,I think, that would be about correct. JMHO 






John
42'CC Affinity Tag 2000


----------

